# Prick and Babies! *new pics at 2*



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello everyone, Prickles had her first litter about two weeks ago. I found it strange that she kept them out in the open instead of bringing them inside her house. :? I had to tiptoe in ninja mode for the past two weeks for fear of disturbing her. I ran into a few unexpected problems and thankfully was able to sort them out. Anyway, it was such an endearing sight seeing a nursing mom and her babies! I snuck and took a few pictures to share, hope you guys enjoy  

Special thanks to Nikki and Hedgiepets for their expert advice  Owe you guys one


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Prick and Babies! Pics!*

Wow out in the open like that, look at her! Definitely one of those new-age moms who isn't shy about breast feeding. (kidding! couldn't resist)

Adorable, simply adorable, thanks for sharing. Love momma's coloring.


----------



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

*Re: Prick and Babies! Pics!*

Awwww they are sooo cute! Even mama feeding the babies! :shock:


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: Prick and Babies! Pics!*

They are too cute!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Prick and Babies! Pics!*

asdlfkjawoiejfawlkejfoiawklsfajsdfkljawoiefijlaef
^ that was me exploding from cuteness overload
makes me want another hedgie  lol


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Prick and Babies! Pics!*

OMG, they are adorable. I love nursing mom photos.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Prick and Babies! Pics!*

*SQUEEL!!!* So cute!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Prick and Babies! Pics!*

That is so precious, ty so much for sharing  It makes me want another one too, hedgies are really addicting you would think they would come with a label :lol:


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Prick and Babies! Pics!*

Hedgieonboard: Something like 'Warning! Hedgehogs are addictive; you will not be able to stop with just one!' would be quite appropriate, don't you think?

Now, regarding the pictures...I think I'm going to go die from a cute overdose now. They're soooo precious, and mama looks just like my Quillamina. ...A lot of hedgehogs look like Quillamina to me, actually. Then again, she's a fairly common colour. Either way, cuuuuuuuuute!


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Prick and Babies! Pics!*

Oh, my goodness! How cute is that? Thank you for sharing those wonderful pics!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Prick and Babies! Pics!*

Awwww! Wonderful pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Prick and Babies! Pics!*

I think Hedgehog hoglets are as addicting as kittens, there's just something about them. I find it kind of funny at the 2 week 3 day picture, Mom's hiding in the tube, hehe, like "oh god get them away from me for a moment". The joys of parenthood.


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Prick and Babies! Pics!*

OMG that is sooo cute!!!! The one of mom nursing made me melt!!!!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

*Re: Prick and Babies! Pics!*

Thanks for sharing those precious photos! More please! I just love looking at photos of teeny babies


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Prick and Babies! Pics!*

Aww shucks thanks for all the wonderful and funny comments. I'm addicted to hedgehogs now, don't think I can live without them. I really really want to keep them all! :lol: at least they already have good homes waiting for them

Will post more pics soon! 

@Sela: she does look like Quillamina! and although its a common color and considered "standard" most of the time I still like it best


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Prick and Babies! Pics!*

OMG they are so cute!  That 2nd pic is just priceless!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Prick and Babies! Pics!*

awww what a perfect family!! Congratulations on them doing so well.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Prick and Babies! Pics!*

More pics!  I noticed every single one anointed on my hand. Prickles has never done that before :?


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

OMG - they are sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Very cute indeed


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

So cute!!! I love the little tongue! I'm so glad you shared your pictures.


----------



## MeganChantelle (Oct 30, 2010)

I *LOVE *these pictures 
The mommy and babies are beautiful.
Congratss


----------

